# First Blue Marlin - Cabo Verde



## saily (3. Mai 2007)

Fangbericht 24.4. - 28.4.07 :m 

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin zurück aus Cabo Verde. Die Leitungen waren dort komplett zusammengebrochen. Gerade deshalb:

War ich schon fast etwas irritiert - so perfekt hat alles geklappt. Hinflug mit Condor - pünktlich angekommen - weiter nach Sao Vicente am selben Tag - no problem - berno und simon noch im clube nautico anwesend - abreise nach sao nicolao für nächsten morgen ok - im chez loutcha hatten wir 1 Woche reserviert - früher weg - no problem - keine Kosten - Häää - bin ich auf ner deutschen Kaffeefahrt oder was??

Am nächsten Tag - pünktliche Abfahrt am Hafen von Mindelo nach Sao Nicolao. Das Wasser um Sao Vicente war absolut marlinuntauglich (gelbgrünbräunlich-bin farbenblind-auf jeden Fall KEIN Bluewater).
So schipperten wir dann stundenlang durch diese Brühe - natürlich ohne Biss - aber ordentlich "durchmassiert". Ach ja - perfekt - kaum waren wir vor Sao Nicolao im Bluewater hatten wir auch schon unseren (meinen) ersten Marlinstrike - pulled the hooks - gone!

Das Hotel (hab kein Namensschild gefunden) hat uns auf den Stress hin mit rosa Thuna und Octopussalat verwöhnt - lecker!!

Am 2. Tag sind wir um 7.30 raus aus dem Hafen von Sao Nicolao. Um 9 der 1. Strike - 1 Marlin nimmt 2 Köder - weg. Geht das schon wieder weiter wie im letzten Jahr?? Dann folgen 2 weitere Strikes - wieder weg. Gegen 09.45 bleibt der erste Blue hängen als ich schon gar nicht mehr dran glaube, daß dies überhaupt jemals eintreten könnte. Mein 1. Blue ist ein sehr kooperativer Fisch - nach kurzem Abzug schwimmt er dem Boot wild jumpend entgegen - kreuzt sogar die Leine - wir alle glauben den Fisch verloren - als jedoch Simon ein gute Stück rückwärts fährt spüre ich immer noch Kontakt - durch die vielen Sprünge völlig fertig konnte ich meinen ersten Blue von etwa 440 lbs nach etwa 20 min an der 80er landen!

Es war vollbracht - nun konnte ich dem Rest der Reise gelassen entgegen sehen!

Um 11 Uhr konnte der Angelkollege einen kleinen Wahoo auf die Flossen legen... gegen 12.15 stand er einige Minuten mit einem etwa 700lbs Marlin in Kontakt - Haken aufgebogen -bad luck! Als ob sich das Schicksal wiederholen würde - um 15.45 steigt wieder ein großer Marlin ein - lt. Captain wieder um die 700lbs - nach 3 Minuten ist auch dieser verloren, ohne daß ein Fehler begangen wurde!"

Der dritte Tag war ein unglaublicher:

Durch die frühen Bisse angetrieben, verliessen wir den Hafen schon um 7 Uhr! Was soll ich sagen - um 8,50 geht ein kapitaler Marlin an den Haken. Rainer - ein erfahrener Marlinangler hat nach 1.18 min. seinen bisher größten Blue von ca. 800 lbs am Boot. 

Um 10. 30 folgt der nächste Strike - weg!

Um 11.20 nimmt der nächste Marlin die Lures. Eigentlich ist mein Kollege Uwe an der Reihe - der erfahrenste Fischer unter uns. Wie immer hatte er den ganzen Tag die Lures verfolgt und den Biß eines größeren Marlins erkannt. Nach einigem Geschrei war klar - er will mir den Marlin überlassen. Dankbar nehme ich das Geschenk wahr und weiß noch nicht was mich erwartet! Ein echter Stellungskämpfer ist mein Marlin - keinen einzigen Sprung zeigt er - dafür steht er nahezug senkrecht unterm Boot. Etwa 6 mal sehe ich den Gummi auf der Rolle - doch jedesmal zieht der Fisch noch mehr Schnur ab. Nach ca. 1 Std. und 8 min. liegt ein Blue von etwa 580 lbs vor mir am Boot und das Tag sitzt. Überglücklich krabble ich aus dem Kampfstuhl!
Am selben Tag:

13.00 Doppel-Strike - weg
13.45 4er -Strike - alle weg
13.50 1 kleiner Wahoo
14.20 noch ein Wahoo
15.00 Uwe fängt noch einen kleinen Blue von etwa 200lbs
15.45 Ein mind. 800pfünder nimmt ca 2/3 der Rolle und ist weg

We were in Paradise...


An diesem Abend kamen auch Uwe und Stephan an. Leider nur mit Wahoo-Strikes. Am nächsten Tag hatten Sie 6 Strikes, wir keinen. Am folgenden Tag fuhren wir heim nach Sao Vic. und hatten wieder keinen Strike - soweit ich weiß hats auch bei Uwe an dem Tag wieder nicht geklappt. Ich hoffe die folgenden Tage waren erfolgreicher. Schade daß es nicht so weiter ging... dennoch bin ich mehr als zufrieden! - Perfekt-

Leider war die Abreise dann ein einziges Fiasko - unser Flug war überbucht - wir durften nicht mit. Mit viel Glück sind wir aber mit Tap noch über Lissabon nach Frankfurt und Nürnberg gekommen. Was wir am Flughafen erlebt haben, wäre eine eigene Geschichte wert - die paßt aber nicht ins anglerboard. 

Hoffe die Story war auch ohne Bilder interessant für euch. 1. weiß ich nicht ob die paar die wir gemacht haben geglückt sind, 2. hoffe ich auf die Videos!! 


Tight Lines

Franz :vik:


----------



## Sailfisch (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: First Blue Marlin - Cabo Verde*

Hallo Franz!

Glückwunsch zum Marlin und Danke für den schönen Bericht! Ich würde mich natürlich sehr freuen, wenn einige der Bild gut geworden sind.


----------



## FalkenFisch (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: First Blue Marlin - Cabo Verde*

#6 Glückwunsch zum ersten Marlin#6 

Nun hat es ja geklappt, und dann auch gleich in schöner Größe! 

Der 3. Tag muß ja gigantisch gewesen sein. Überall Fisch.

Ist die Strike-Ausbeute eigentlich normal? 

Doppel-Strike - weg
Vierer(!) Strike - alle(!)weg |kopfkrat 

Da hatte ich ja Glück, dass mein einziger Marlin-Strike auch sass!!!

Ich hoffe, ein paar Fotos sind was geworden, ein Video wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## ThomasL (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: First Blue Marlin - Cabo Verde*

Hallo Franz

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum ersten Marlin und Danke für den Bericht#6


----------



## TomD (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: First Blue Marlin - Cabo Verde*

Dere Franz!!!

Hat ja endlich geklappt mit den Marlin´s!
Hoffe wir sehen uns jetz auch bald mal beim Karpfenfischen in der Umgebung wieder!!!

Gruß Tom

 #h


----------



## Matze- (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: First Blue Marlin - Cabo Verde*

graatz zum fang spannend dein bericht wenn bilder folgen könnten wäre das erdte sahne ^^
petri #6


----------



## saily (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: First Blue Marlin - Cabo Verde*



FalkenFisch schrieb:


> #6 Glückwunsch zum ersten Marlin#6
> 
> Nun hat es ja geklappt, und dann auch gleich in schöner Größe!
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Falkenfisch,

sorry - war beruflich einige Tage weg-daher die späte Antwort.

Ja - 1 strike 1 Marlin - da hattest du echt Glück!! Normal ist beim Marlinfischen max. 40% - 50% Hook-up-ratio! Wir hatten wie im letzten Jahr eine deutlich schlechtere... aber wenn man die Gesamtsituation weltweit betrachtet - mehr Marlinstrikes als auf Cabo Verde bekommt man so leicht nirgends... und das hängenbleiben ist dann wieder ne komplett andere Sache...

Werde demnächst auch mal auf Mauri mein Glück versuchen...

Tight lines

Franz


----------



## saily (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: First Blue Marlin - Cabo Verde*



TomD schrieb:


> Dere Franz!!!
> 
> Hat ja endlich geklappt mit den Marlin´s!
> Hoffe wir sehen uns jetz auch bald mal beim Karpfenfischen in der Umgebung wieder!!!
> ...


 
Hi Tom,

hoffe es klappt baldmöglichst mit dem Karpfenfischen. 
Könnte ja mit viel Geld keinen besseren Guide als dich finden#6
!
Von daher hoffe ich auch in dem Bereich die 20pfund Marke bald merklich hinter mir zu lassen!!:vik:

Auf bald

Franz#h


----------



## FalkenFisch (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: First Blue Marlin - Cabo Verde*

Hi Saily,

hübsches neues Benutzerbild hast Du ja jetzt!

Ist die Aufnahme von deinem Trip? Gar nicht so leicht, einen Fisch im Sprung abzulichten.

Gibt es da noch mehr Bilder ???


----------



## Marlin1 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: First Blue Marlin - Cabo Verde*

Das Bildchen kenne ich auch irgendwoher ! |supergri#h:m

Gruß
Reinhold


----------

